

Top Windows laptops on the market based on big-data frustration analytics - roee
https://www.soluto.com/reports

======
lanna
Is there a reason screen resolution doesn't seem to be listed almost anywhere
anymore? I mean, any reason other than all laptops today seem to only offer
1366x768?

Does anyone know of a sub $700 laptop that offers anything above 1366x768?

~~~
roee
Roee here, creator of the report. That's very good feedback. We'll add it to
the next report.

------
Krylez
I don't think crashes per week is meaningful--especially on PCs with more than
one OS. Crashes per operating hour would make more sense.

------
AUmrysh
I like how the #1 best performing windows 8 laptop is a macbook.

------
Lightning
Those prices beside the products say it all.

~~~
roee
No2 is a $400 machine. Whatever do you mean?

------
Toshio
I wish number two was available on Amazon without the preinstalled crapware
called windows eight. Having that POS on also means that the motherboard is
infected with microsoft's encryption key, making it hard to put a real OS on
it - Linux.

